# Leaving for Italy in 2 weeks -



## BarCol (Jul 2, 2008)

Got all the ITA maps I could possibly use for the northern half of Italia, suitcases will be packed with 3 outfits and 40 kg of maps and travel guides and sincere hopes that Alitalia doesn't go tips-up by July 18.

First Venezia for 5 nights in an apartment in the Dorsoduro  , then Bologna for 3nights in a B and B in the Centro Historico, then Toscana/Umbria and Il Poggio for a week :whoopie: , then Roma, in an apartment just up from the Campo Di Fiori.  

For those Italy experts - anything, I should NOT miss in any of these areas (obviously a very long list..) and yes we have prebooked tickets for the Uffizi and the Accademia in Firenze...

Anything that Tuggers are wondering about these parts of Italy so I can see if I can find answers to ???'s  (no that does does not include "how to retire comfortably in Tuscany...)

We will have access to a computer so I may get the opportunity to keyboard a few lines between the Festa Redentore, vino, pecorino, pici, vino, Ostia Antica, vino, Vatican and vino...etc etc.. as I know that BondGuy and Mrs BondGuy will be there next year.....

Ciao


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 2, 2008)

We were in Venice and at Il Poggio late April, early May this year.  Venice is awesome.  We loved Il Poggio.  It is quite the drive to and from the resort so you might want to stock up on eating and drinking needs at a Coop supermarket or Pam which is off the A-1 at the Chiusi exit.  We liked the Pam market a lot.  We got great bottles of wine and good cheeses there.  We tended to have  a nice lunch out and then have a simple meal back at the unit at night.  This was because driving while enjoyable was more challenging at night.  Do be sure to check out the beautiful hill towns in the area....both the big ones like Montepulciano and Montalcino and the little ones like Radicofani....You are in for an amazing vacation....Just be sure to have access to plenty of Euro's through your ATM!!!!!


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 2, 2008)

It's a huge list - but if you're close to Milan you might want to see The Last Supper...and 30 miles north to Lake Como.  In Florence see the 'original' Statue of David...and the Uffizi Gallery.  In Rome - wow, where do you start - Vatican, Ancient City for sure.  You'll love the food - I never had a bad meal in Italy.  And the wine is cheaper than water.  Enjoy.

Brian


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 3, 2008)

We took a walking tour of Florence last time we were there. Guides are usually exchange students and very knowledgeable. Don't remember what the outfit's name was but its similar to the London Walks Company and may even be connected somehow. 

I recommend such a tour and if I wasn't so sleepy, I would Google for them.

Cheers


----------



## Conan (Jul 3, 2008)

The hill towns reachable from Il Poggio are terrific.  We especially liked Pienza, about half-way between Montepulciano and Montalcino.  (You shouldn't miss those either!)

If you've never been to Siena and San Gimignano you probably should make the effort, although they're farther away.  I'd save Florence (Firenze) for another trip regardless ....


----------



## CarlK (Jul 3, 2008)

Looking at your to-do list, there were a couple of things I did not see that we enjoyed.  When we were recently in Rome we took a guided tour of the Borghese Gallery (http://www.ticketeria.it/).  And, in Venice we took the Secret Itineraries Tour of the Doge's Palace.  After the tour we were then able to wander around the palace and see the "general admission" areas that the secret tour did not cover.  Given the time, if you are interested, you might want to phone for tickets:041-520-9070

Depending on you plans in Venice, you might want to get a vaporetta pass.  This is a great way to see the canals and the city, and the pass allows you to hop on and off the boats as you like during the time of your pass (24 hrs, 48 hrs, etc.).  We bought our pass at the vaporetta stop at the Rialto Bridge, but there are probably other places to buy it as well.

Have a great time!

Carl


----------



## Simoncc (Jul 3, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> You'll love the food - I never had a bad meal in Italy.  And the wine is cheaper than water.  Enjoy.
> 
> Brian



I'll have to make sure I don't buy water at the same place you do! I've just come back from Florence and even house wine was typically 11 euros.

I'm certainly glad we prebooked the Uffizi and Accademia and avoided having to queue for probably 2 hours or more in 90 degree heat. If you want to go to the top of the Dome at the Duomo try to get there early in the morning - we went up at 08:45ish and there was no queue. Going much later in the day probably isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Elli (Jul 3, 2008)

Barb, if you are going to be in Florence, make sure to see the leaning tower of Pisa and walk up to the top - great views.  We were just there in June on a Med. Cruise.

Have a great trip!


----------

